# Beavertail just released Vengeance pricing



## Newf-Fly (Sep 8, 2009)

Not a bad looking boat with a good price....
http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/vengeance.html


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

oh god, here they go again....at least they moved the boat out of the frozen friggin tundra to somewhere with palm trees for their pictures

buy a friggin ECC!


----------

